# (Exhibition Game Thread)USA vs Lithuania NBATV 1AM Sunday Morning



## Diable

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 13 


2 p.m.
​



</TD><TD class=text width="51%" bgColor=#cccccc>*USA vs. Lithuania*


​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="18%" bgColor=#cccccc>Jamsil Gymnasium, Seoul, Korea​



</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*NBATV*


_1 am ET_
​


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
I should think that our coaching staff will begin to focus more on getting set rotations and stop playing so many weird combinations.In my opinion it's time for us to decide what roles everyone needs to play and put our players into the positions we intend to use them in the WC.Of course this game really doesn't count,but Lithuania is still a very tough opponent 4th in the FIBA rankings.If we don't display better organization than we have to this point we could potentially lose this game.Of course it's still an exhibition game and the real games don't start until the 19th.

If anyone knows where a broadband feed of this game can be viewed I am sure that many of us would be very interested.Don't be too damned sure I have the time right either.Seoul is Greenwich Mean Time +9 and the US East Coast is GMT -5 or 6 depending on DST.I think that means the game is early Sunday morning,but I am not positive


----------



## DuMa

dammit. the one month i decide to turn off nbatv on my directv service.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

DuMa said:


> dammit. the one month i decide to turn off nbatv on my directv service.


It takes just seconds to turn it back on online.

If the game is at 2:00PM in Seoul, then yes it will be live on NBA tv at 1:00AM ET. Seoul is 13 hours ahead of East Coast time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We need a good showing in this game...I agree that Coach K has to establish more defined roles on this team. 

For one Lebron should be used as a facilitator rather than a scorer. Having him hanging around the perimeter chuck up outside shots is stupid (which is exactly what he's gonna do playing off the ball in the halfcourt, believe me). Make him post up down low or set him up in position on the ball to create and draw fouls/kick out to open shooters with his vision. 

That's why i'd personally play Hinrich/JJ/Melo alongside him, they can finish and score on open looks off his drives. Melo in particular is like automatic on standstill jumpers. 

If you utilized Wade in a similar fashion both units would have creators (playing to their strengths) who can penetrate a zone and find capable open shooters.


----------



## Diable

*Here's the Lithuanian roster from Wikipedia.I am not sure why Zydrunas Ilgauskas isn't listed as a participant.I was thinking they would have a really big height advantage in the middle with him.Honestly I don't know a great deal about most of these guys beyond Kleiza and Songaila*

* Lithuania*

Head coach: Antanas Sireika

<TABLE class=wikitable width="60%"><TBODY><TR><TH>#</TH><TH>Pos</TH><TH>Name</TH><TH>Year</TH><TH>Team</TH></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Center</TD><TD>Robertas Javtokas</TD><TD>1980</TD><TD> Panathinaikos</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Forward</TD><TD>Paulius Jankūnas</TD><TD>1984</TD><TD> Žalgiris Kaunas</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Center</TD><TD>Kšyštof Lavrinovič</TD><TD>1979</TD><TD> Unics Kazan</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Forward</TD><TD>Darius Songaila</TD><TD>1978</TD><TD> Washington Wizards</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Forward</TD><TD>Mindaugas Žukauskas</TD><TD>1975</TD><TD> Montepaschi Siena</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Forward</TD><TD>Linas Kleiza</TD><TD>1985</TD><TD> Denver Nuggets</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Guard</TD><TD>Simas Jasaitis</TD><TD>1982</TD><TD> Maccabi Tel Aviv</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Guard</TD><TD>Arvydas Macijauskas</TD><TD>1980</TD><TD> Olympiacos</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Guard</TD><TD>Giedrius Gustas</TD><TD>1980</TD><TD> Dynamo Moscow</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Guard</TD><TD>Tomas Delininkaitis</TD><TD>1982</TD><TD> Lietuvos Rytas</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Forward</TD><TD>Darjuš Lavrinovič</TD><TD>1979</TD><TD> Unics Kazan</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Guard</TD><TD>Mantas Kalnietis</TD><TD>1986</TD><TD> Žalgiris Kaunas</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## girllovesthegame

Macijauskas spent a season on the Hornets bench so I'm sure he'll be excited to play. I think I may have read something about Indiana's Sarunas Jasickevicius not playing and I guess he isn't since I don't see him on the roster.


----------



## Diable

I was browsing the forums at interbasket.net and I found this 3 minute highlight reel from the Lithuania-France game.It's set to something that sound's like Techno with part of the Lord's Prayer integrated into the chorus.I was curious as to whether or not the roster I posted was accurate and from what I gather neither Ilgauskas or Jasikevicus(sic) are going to play.


LINK(56megabyte avi file)​


----------



## SianTao

It will be a slaughter if team USA use press, especially on Lithuanian guards. And especially if turnover machine Gustas and Kalnietis spend majority of time at PG. Actually whole of their backcourt is very sub-par, all the stars taking summer(s) out. And Macijauskas isn't in good shape.


----------



## girllovesthegame

USA starting lineup....

Carmelo Anthony
Shane Battier
Elton Brand
Dwyane Wade
Kirk Hinrich


----------



## MiamiHeat03

is there anyway you can watch this game online or through a boxscore?


----------



## girllovesthegame

End of the 1st....USA 29 Lithuania 11


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2nd Qtr starters
Paul
Johnson
Lebron
Jamison
Howard


----------



## rwj333

US is dominating so far. Wade hit back to back 3s.


----------



## Diable

I hate NBA TV.I pay 50$ a month for cable and mostly I get shopping channels and preachers.Time Warner is already ripping me off and if I want to watch NBATV it's another 25$ a month.I can't find a broadband feed or even a ******* gamecast /*****

Maybe I can find a torrent to dl tomorrow


----------



## Pioneer10

Can someone watching the game post in game commentary for the folks like w/o NBATV


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA 32
LTU 18

This group is struggling a bit offensively


----------



## Wade2Bosh

37-24 US leads with 4:51 left in the 2nd qtr


----------



## 77AJ

linas kleiza playing well out there for Lithuania.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Currently on the floor..

Paul
Johnson
Arenas
Howard
Miller

Paul for 3...USA 42 LTU 26 3:30 left in 2nd


----------



## rwj333

I am watching an internet stream.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Looks like the USA is switching players so fast tonight I can't keep up with who's in the game.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

rwj333 said:


> I am watching an internet stream.


please show me where or just pm the link.


----------



## Diable

Where is there an internet stream?


----------



## rwj333

I like the Lithuanian dude with the beard. He's cool.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Lebron missed the dunk!


USA 47....LTU 30


----------



## Wade2Bosh

47-30 US starting to pull away again

Lebron just missed a wide open dunk. He is struggling this qtr


----------



## girllovesthegame

USA 54...LTU 32

End of the 1st half!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

how much pts does Melo,Wade,and Lebron have?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Much better defensive effort in this game. Now they cant let up like they did against Brazil.

The 1st quarter showed how much the US missed Melo and Wade in the 2nd half against Brazil.


----------



## rwj333

ah, sorry for the delay guys. the program I'm watching the game on is called sopcast. the channel is GuangDong Sports. I have no idea whether this software is spyware/virus free, etc, but it seems reliable and I haven't noticed any increase in packets from my comp or any strange programs running.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wade 10pts
Anthony 9pts
James & Paul 8pts


----------



## rwj333

Kinda strange that the first lineup was +17, but the second lineup was only +5. I would guess that many people woud take Paul/Lebron/Johnson/Jamison/Howard over Hinrich/Wade/Carmelo/Brand/Battier. Well, not strange, but interesting.


----------



## kzero

I might risk getting spyware/malware just to watch the game.


----------



## Zalgirinis

If I was neutral European fan I wouldnt worry too much about such USA (first game I see of them). Lithuania makes way too many unforced stupid mistakes and lets USA to shoot open from perimeter (they made how many.... 8-9 triples in one half?). In WC it wont be that easy I suppose. Im not saying USA is weak or anything, top favourite to win it for sure, but nothing too scary to lose the game before it started.

Anyway as I am Lithuanian Im really worried about my team as they dont find "the click" among themselves at all. Playmaking without Jasikevicius is absolutely weak. Team seems lost at times and those mistakes... When USA presses we at least try to save the ball, when they dont we give them ball for nothing...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Starting for the 3rd

Hinrich
Bosh
Battier
Wade
Anthony


----------



## Diable

try http://guide.ceit.metu.edu.tr/video/odtu_tv.asp
Choose "NTV Test Yayini" from the first combo and press "Baslat" button...


I found this on interbasket.net's forum...It looks like the game.I think the commentary is in Turkish,but I can't really say for certain.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Melo fouled.. makes both free throws...USA 58 LTU 37


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hinrich for 3! 5pts total for Kirk.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Melo with 13pts. 4-6fg


----------



## girllovesthegame

Now on the floor

Hnrich
Bowen
Brand
Anthony
Wade

5:05 left in 3rd

USA 67...LTU 43


----------



## girllovesthegame

2:03 left in 3rd

On the floor

Hinrich
Anthony
Battier
Bosh
Brand

USA 72 LTU 51


----------



## Pioneer10

Battier with the drive and gets fouled.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wade back in already. For Brand.

Carmelo has 19pts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Carmelo are working great together.


----------



## Diable

This stupid feed is green and upside down right now


----------



## girllovesthegame

End of 3rd

USA 77
LTU 53


----------



## girllovesthegame

rwj333 said:


> Kinda strange that the first lineup was +17, but the second lineup was only +5. I would guess that many people woud take Paul/Lebron/Johnson/Jamison/Howard over Hinrich/Wade/Carmelo/Brand/Battier. Well, not strange, but interesting.



Kind of hard to say seeing as Coach K is switching lineups really fast tonight. I think 2 minutes into the game he was changing the lineup.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Start of the 4th

Paul
Miller
Johnson
Jamison
James


----------



## girllovesthegame

Paul with the jumper. 10pts total for him.


----------



## Pioneer10

girllovesthegame said:


> Kind of hard to say seeing as Coach K is switching lineups really fast tonight. I think 2 minutes into the game he was changing the lineup.


 I doubt this continues when the actual WC begins. He's probably just experimenting with players just to see various strengths/weaknesses. Particularly in a game like this where the US looks like they have been in complete control all game.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Pioneer10 said:


> I doubt this continues when the actual WC begins. He's probably just experimenting with players just to see various strengths/weaknesses. Particularly in a game like this where the US looks like they have been in complete control all game.


I'm pretty sure you're right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

AND 1 BY LEBRON. That was sweet.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Lebron AND 1!


----------



## Pioneer10

James with a nice drive and dunk


----------



## Pioneer10

Lithuania not handling the press well at all


----------



## girllovesthegame

And 1 Jamison!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Poor Korea, they are going to get crushed on monday.


----------



## girllovesthegame

7:26 in the 4th

James
Miller
Johnson
Jamison
Paul

Jamison makes free throw

USA 87
LTU 57


----------



## girllovesthegame

Joe Johnson for 3!


----------



## Diable

I think Korea did okay against Lithuania they only lost 83-81.I have no idea how good they actually are though


----------



## girllovesthegame

Howard now in game with the slam!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Arenas in for Paul

Johnson
Howard
James
Jamison
Arenas

4:25 left


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Diable said:


> I think Korea did okay against Lithuania they only lost 83-81.I have no idea how good they actually are though


Keeping it close against this particular Lithuanian team isnt saying much.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Throw it DOWN DWIGHT!!

USA 97
LTU 68

3:32 left. Dwight sits..Paul back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Howard is a beast


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Johnson with the killer cross-over.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The crowd is chanting USA! USA!

Lebron back in the game.

Johnson
Paul
James
Miller
Jamison

Lebron with the slam!!! How many assists does Paul have tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh My God! What A Dunk By Lebron!


----------



## futuristxen

Thank you Mike D'Antoni. Putting him as a coach on this team was perfect.


----------



## girllovesthegame

wade2shaq said:


> Oh My God! What A Dunk By Lebron!


LOL! That was the Sprite Play of the Game!


----------



## Diable

This feed has officially gone to crap.I just got turkish commentary and greenish interference patterns for the last five minutes


----------



## girllovesthegame

Brad Miller for 3!


----------



## girllovesthegame

USA wins!

USA 104
LTU 90


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I hope at some point we see a lineup of Wade, Johnson, Anthony, Lebron, and any of the bigs. That would be fun to watch.


----------



## 77AJ

Another great game by Melo!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

and wade who imo was the POTG.


----------



## Unique

Melo once again IMO POTG, The team looks good. D-How is going to be a beast! Same goes for Bosh. Im excited for this team.


----------



## futuristxen

Melo is playing with a chip on his shoulder after Larry Brown tried to wreck his career. He's taking this WC as an opportunity to put himself back with Wade and Lebron--and I think he is succeeding. Just playing tremendously.

I can't wait till the games start to matter and we start to see Lebron come out to play more. He kind of doesn't do well in games that don't matter. Doesn't focus in enough. He needs stakes.

Joe Johnson is still crazy impressive. He was a great pickup for this team.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

Did Arenas stink it up again?


----------



## vinsanity77

I was at the game today in Seoul and saw a lot of Americans out there cheering their team. I also met Darryl Dawkins on the sidelines and got his autograph. He was wearing a pink suit (that was something lol). I will do a quick analysis on all the USA players' performaces today

*Carmelo Anthony*
Personally, I don't know why he got the MVP award for the game. He was solid with good power moves inside and was aggressive with nice drives, but I thought there were other players who did a lot better than he did. (he didn't even do a nice dunk on that particular breakaway)
*Gilbert Arenas*
Sorry to say this, but man, he was the worst player on the court today. He comes into the game, and shoots a three and air balls it. The stadium was quiet (the fans shouted "air ball" when a Lit player shot one). I guess they were surprised that a player of Gilbert's caliber could shoot an air ball like that. He came in as a PG, but didn't pass well to his teammates and didn't really try to get them involved. 
*Shane Battier*
A typical game from Shane. He didn't do too much but grabbed the necessary rebounds here and there. Often entered the game along with Lebron and CP3, to compliment their combined offense with his defense. The perfect definition of a "role player".
*Chris Bosh*
Another player who disappointed me. I thought he would be a dominating force out there with his quickness for his size, but missed some easy hoops and tried to do some weird, difficult dunks that he couldn't finish. His free throws, defence, and rebounds were solid tho. 
*Bruce Bowen*
Same as Battier. Great defence and one shot (?) i think that he made.
*Elton Brand*
I forgot he even played today. Disappointed since he was a MVP candidate last season.
*Dwight Howard*
One word: Beast. Grabbed any rebounds that were out there. His offense was ok, but defence was really good.
*Kirk Hinrich*
A nice PG that controlled the flow of the game. Agressive on defence and got a nice steal for a easy hoop. Hinrich's 3s were constantly going in. When he shot the 3s, my friends and I knew they were going in. Plus, his sick crossover's broken down the defence. 
*Lebron James*
I wasn't disappointed. Despite not getting his regular 120 minutes a game, he entertained the fans the most with his couple of sick dunks and hops. One particular play, he drove in by himself and just slammed that rock down, getting an "And 1" on the play. Nice passes with good defence, I think he was an impressive player today. (BTW I'm not even a Lebron fan) His 3's could use some work tho.
*Antawn Jamison*
Impressed me more than other big name players such as Arenas and Bosh, but didn't really notice him too much. Shot well, when he had to and grabbed the odd rebounds here and there. A very good "role player"
*Joe Johnson*
This kid can shoot the lights out. Every time he was open, he shot the rock and made them. Good handles for a guy his size. He's going to be a star in this league in a couple of years.
*Brad Miller*
Disappointing. Didn't really notice him except that he was a big, white guy (i'm not being a racist). Seriously, not much to comment on him.
*Chris Paul*
Personally, my favorite player of the day, my MVP. His crossovers that broke down the defence looked so effortless, beating the Lit's pgs again and again. His quick passes to his teammates, including a oop to Howard (maybe Bosh, can't remember) was sick! When his teammates couldn't get it done, he shot the ball himself and made them. Did he even miss any shots today? I had high expectations for the ROY and he didn't let me down. CP3 and Lebron were my favorite players today.
*Dwyane Wade*
Another very impressive player. What do you expect, he was the finals MVP (although controversial). Shot some good 3's and his penetrations were excellent. Although he disappeared during a stretch, when he was on, no one could guard him.

Sorry, a bit too long, but those who read my post, hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Ron Mexico

arenas has to get cut.. smh


----------



## BigMac

nice game by the USA


----------



## BigMac

hfdd


----------



## Diable

BOXSCORE​Obvious thing that sticks out is that Arenas and Bowen each had only 6 minutes of PT and the next lowest was Howard with 10.That could very well be significant.Arenas just hasn't been able to carve out a role for himself IMO and unless his shot were to start falling it's difficult to see what his role can be.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

vinsanity77 said:


> *Dwyane Wade*
> Another very impressive player. What do you expect, he was the finals MVP (*although controversial*).


LOL. Even when Nets fans compliment Wade, it has to be in a backhanded way. Majorly funny.


----------



## Diable

I found a site that has a torrent of this game and the Brazil game. http://sportbit.org/ you'll have to reg,but that will only take a minute.I am getting a pretty good dl,but it's not completely seeded yet.


----------



## Real

Melo has to have some consideration for POTG, considering he came off of a knee injury and scored 19.


----------



## DuMa

they award an actual mvp award of each and every game?

and when is this game going to be replayed?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They will replay this game at 8PM ET on NBA TV.


----------



## vinsanity77

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> LOL. Even when Nets fans compliment Wade, it has to be in a backhanded way. Majorly funny.


lol. I didn't even notice that myself
Oh, and I don't hate Wade. I, along with the majority of the fans who watched the Finals, am just unhappy with the way the refs handled the situation with Wade. He's a great player, but its unreasonable when he receives like 40 something free throws in the last two games.


----------

